# Girl Crush Alert: Kat Von D



## BeneBaby (Aug 23, 2007)

I have serious girl crush on Kat...I think she is gorgeous and so unique. I recently watched her new show, not loving the show...but still loving her!! I really love her Rock meets Pinup Girl Style!

What do you think of Kat Von D?


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 23, 2007)

she look great but she have so many tatos on her geeeeeeees


----------



## niksaki (Aug 23, 2007)

she has awesome style but the tats ...hhmmm theres too many of them! lol


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 23, 2007)

Meh....She has a lot of tats but that's her style and she rocks it!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea exactly thats her style and she does it good. I really like the stars around her eye. It looks good when she wears her make-up a certain way. Shes pretty. I like her, she does good tats. Havent seen her show yet tho. I liked her on Miami Ink.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 23, 2007)

i dont like her style, but i love her hair, her tats are a different story, if she is a rock star then its fine with me


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 23, 2007)

She does great work!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 23, 2007)

She looks like she'd make a great suicide girl!


----------



## luxotika (Aug 23, 2007)

She is funny! I really like her.


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 23, 2007)

that girl got it goin on, totally lovin' her too


----------



## Karren (Aug 23, 2007)

She's cute except for all those tatoo's!! lol

Karren


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 24, 2007)

I thought she was hot since the first time I saw her on Miami Ink - she's so unique, which can sometimes really backfire on women, but she just oozes sex appeal. And the tattoos, to me, just adds to it. I mean, come on, she's a tattoo artist!


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 24, 2007)

her outfit and tats are FUGLY

the only reason why she can get away with it is because she has a gorgeous face and nice hair...any plain jane chick looking like that would look horrible.

*edit...i know you see those pants...they look like they have been chewed up and thrown in a dumpster after being rolled in mud...ugh


----------



## MindySue (Aug 24, 2007)

ive seen her look way better than that and she's HOT!


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 24, 2007)

I like her... she's very cool! I never was for the whole body tattoo look, but it is her job... and like manders said she rocks it. certain people do, travis barker is another one imo. Hot!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 24, 2007)

a few is fine but that many tattos?? mmm


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 25, 2007)

She's a hottie!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 25, 2007)

I think she rocks those tats. She is so freakin hot though i've seen her in better outfits.

Manders....you dont like LA Ink???? Love that show


----------



## Solimar (Aug 25, 2007)

I love her -- so pretty and unique.


----------



## macmama (Aug 25, 2007)

she's hot IMO. she pulls off those tats and she's just sexy and has her own style is she lez?


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 25, 2007)

Tattoos are hot, I love them and i love alot of the clothes she wears.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *macmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she's hot IMO. she pulls off those tats and she's just sexy and has her own style is she lez? Nope, she was married.


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 25, 2007)

She's very pretty.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 25, 2007)

_She seems to be pretty cool! I certainly wouldn't be able to get away with all those tattoos, but she really pulls it off, she hot!_


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm with ya Amanda, I LOVE Kat Von D. I also really love Pixie, an artist on her show LA Ink too. Both hot, successful women who have their own individual style and uniqueness and are not afraid to be themselves.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 26, 2007)

Did she divorce whatshisface?

I like her overall look, tats and all. Me and my mom were saying how some people look good convered in tats and others dont. She is one who does. I love her hair &amp; makeup more than anything.

I think her personality sucks sometimes, tbh.

She acts a bit fake at times or rude... but meh.

Her friend with the split tongue is much more prettier.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 26, 2007)

I love her style! She rocks to her own beat.


----------



## seymour5000 (Aug 28, 2007)

i really like her! it's great to have women in 'traditional' men roles. it's also a power plus to have a lady rock it femme style with edge. i envy her! if i could have a career to support my mortgage that allowed to rock, sssshhiiittt, i'd be about!!

her show is ok but i can't take my eyes off of her!!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 28, 2007)

I've never heard anything about her down here in Oz. To the best of my knowledge we dont have her tv show on air.

Just by the picture alone I would say she is not the type I would have a massive girl crush on, but I still think she's unique and interesting looking


----------



## monniej (Aug 28, 2007)

just a bit too roughneck for my taste


----------



## farris2 (Aug 28, 2007)

she's cool


----------

